# Biden Tests Positive Again



## win231 (Jul 30, 2022)

President Biden tested positive for COVID-19 in a "rebound" case on Saturday, according to the White House.

"As described last week, acknowledging the potential for so-called ‘rebound’ COVID positivity observed in a small percentage of patients treated with PAXLOVID the President increased his testing cadence, both to protect people around him and to assure early detection of any return of viral replication," White House Doctor Dr. Kevin O'Connor said.

O'Connor said in the letter that Biden tested negative for COVID-19 on Tuesday evening, Wednesday morning, Thursday morning, and Friday morning, but tested positive on Saturday morning by an antigen test.

In what Doctors are calling a "Paxlovid Rebound Case."
https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrO_0nfsuViOYsbJpRXNyoA;_ylu=Y29sbwNncTEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZANEMTEyNV8xBHNlYwNzYw--/RV=2/RE=1659249503/RO=10/RU=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/biden-tests-positive-covid-rebound-case-doctor-says?yptr=yahoo/RK=2/RS=Rd3wrQkJqmo0s1xun9rktp9PlWU-


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 30, 2022)

That's too bad. I'm hearing that the more times you "rebound", the worse the damage can be....not the symptoms; the long-term damage.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2022)

Yeah,
_"A small percentage."
"Rare Cases"
"Against Odds"
"Effective Treatment"
"Effective Vaccines & Boosters"
"Reliable Covid Tests"_

The B.S._ neve_r ends.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2022)

At his age, he was fortunate to be the president, otherwise, it may have turned out differently. Most of us don’t get 24-hours of hands on care. I have lost 3 good friends to this virus.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 6, 2022)

And now he's negative.

*Biden tests negative for Covid after 'rebound' case*


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2022)

LOL
"Give me a hug."
"Stay Away."
"Come here."
"Get away from me."
"Kiss me, Jill."


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yeah,
> _"A small percentage."
> "Rare Cases"
> "Against Odds"
> ...


you forgot ..."safe and effective"----I always liked that one --we had that days and weeks several times an hour- locally, news and that time of day-- all local channels with local morons that had trouble pronouncing one syllable English words......I suspect they have probably passed on by now--rip  amature t.v. actors.


----------

